# New to Forum...Meet my Cats



## AbbeyStone89 (Dec 16, 2011)

My name is Abbey and I am new to this forum.

This is my 8-year-old cat Lil Boi'









These are the twins Jax and Jaid who are 3 months old...even tho they are twins Jax has always been quite a bit bigger.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, I thought my twinz (the bratz) were a handful, but Jax and Jaid look like they could give my girls a run for their money!! My Charlee is a little bigger than Cali, too.

Beautiful cats, I love orange boys!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I see your kitties are already in Christmas mood!


----------



## AbbeyStone89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, the twins are a bit of a handful :lol:...and Lil Boi' was not really in the Christmas mood, he was quite peeved with me that day :lol:

Even tho he is a male cat, I believe that Lil Boi' thinks that the twins are his babies.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome! Your kitties are adorable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, what a good Mommy he is, that picture is adorable!!!!


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

What beautiful family!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome!

I love how your grey kitties show their stripes, beautiful!
And lil boi is adorable. :luv


----------

